# Trailer brands that have rumber flooring



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

What is rumber? Some combination of lumber & rubber?


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

When I bought my 4 Star 12 years ago, they had just started doing the rubber flooring. Mine does not have it. It would be easy enough to do. It's just a poured in place rubber play pad like they use in playgrounds. It's a gallon of adhesive and crumb rubber mixed together. The adhesive would need to be more durable than for a playground (has some bounce and give to it). I have also known people who rhino lined their trailers for cattle. Kind of slick in my book.


----------



## Birdwalkfarm (Jan 5, 2014)

The last time I saw it in a trailer, it looked like wood plank floor with a rubber coating, but it wasn't wood at all, planks made entirely out of recycled tires and plastics. You can go to rumber.com and read about it, but of course it is the companies "propaganda advertising Schtick" and they aren't going to tell you any of the negatives.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Rubber floors are good becouse you do not have to take up matts as offen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cincinnati (Jun 21, 2013)

loveduffy said:


> Rubber floors are good becouse you do not have to take up matts as offen
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I clean mine each and every time I go to and from a ride. Then each fall I pull them out and wash under them. I have had the trailer 14 years and no trouble. Alum. floor and trailer.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

That is what I do I do not have rubber or rhino floors


----------



## dkgoodman (Oct 20, 2013)

Birdwalkfarm said:


> I'm researching different options in horse trailers. Right now I am trying to decide on what kind of flooring I want. I have not made any decisions yet. Please feel free to give me your ideas and opinions on horse trailer flooring. So far, I have heard many good things about rumber flooring. I would like to research it more.
> 
> I have run google searches on different brands that have rumber flooring and have come up empty handed. 1. Suggestions on brands that offer rumber flooring 2. How to run an internet search on how to find which brands offer rumber flooring.
> Thanks
> Pam


http://www.eclipsealuminumtrailers.com

The Eclipse Trailer is what I am thinking of buying. My friend bought the basic 2-horse, straight load, bumper trailer and she LOVES it. She has wood floors, but I will be buying the Rumber floor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideabighorse (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow. Learn something new every day. I never heard of rumbler floor before sounds interesting. Mine just has wood 2 X 12 floor and works fine.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Google Cornpro trailers. They use it for something didn't pay attention to it then. Thought it was a miss spell. But I know I saw the word. Also never heard of cornpro before but they're for real, all kinds of trailers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cals mom (Apr 10, 2015)

I spent the money to put a Rumber floor in my 3-horse slant load trailer. I have taken care of it appropriately, cleaning it out after use. It is slippery even when dry. I am extremely disappointed in the product and wouldn't recommend it at all. I think it's dangerous and will be going back to wood boards with rubber mats that will give my horses much better footing.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Cals mom said:


> I think it's dangerous and will be going back to wood boards with rubber mats that will give my horses much better footing.


It wouldn't work to put a rubber mat on top of the Rumber?


----------



## Christhefrenchie (May 4, 2015)

Try nova palm technology. They propose a new coating; looks like a paint but it's more protective and non toxic.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Hawk has the rumber option.


----------

